# Suzie's foaling thread COLT! 1st August 2014 new pics added <3



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi All,
I'm a little early to start a thread for Suzie but I couldn't help it, can't wait to share this journey with you all. 
Raylee Park Classic Butterscotch (aka Suzie) my taffy miniature pony mare in foal to Clanline Wade she was last bred on the 22nd September 2013 so will be 300 days on the 19th July




and 320 days on the 8th August. 
So excited for this foal, it will be the last foal born to Clanline Wade who has since been gelded and my second foal.






she is doing great! at 270 Days, healthy fluffy and fat, foal is moving regularly though not as much as what Finn did... fingers crossed for a filly















she will go in the stable and under camera (on marestare) from July 19th so stay tuned for the link for that.
(p.s click on the pictures to make them bigger



)


----------



##  (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay......you did the right thing and let us see our beautiful Suzie!!!!

She is looking delightfully pregnant in a B-I-G way!! Fabulous!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

quick update on my other four legged munchkins,
Finn is doing great! he went to his first two shows about a month ago, didn't place at the first show



came third out of three at the second... this is as a 2 yr old so he is going on a big break till next season when he is three and I will decide how he is looking and if I take him to more local shows





I was sooooo proud of my little man! first show was our big local show with rides and massive horses etc and he didn't put a foot wrong first time out of my property (except for the vets ) and second time in a float and he was amazing! so proud of my baby. 
here are some pics of him at the shows



















at the second show we took my friends 16hh hack and he fell in love with Finn <3




this is how tiny Finn was in the float behind the hack




Finn still loves a belly scratch <3 


Suzie also went to the first show with Finn, (more companion then excepting to get anything...)
she came 2nd in her broodmare class! I was wrapped, considering she was 5 months in foal and the foal was very active she was such a good girl (the show was only 20 minutes away so I was sure she would be fine. wanted Finn to have a companion for his first show



)







Penny is doing really well. Glad I din't put her in foal, she loves being a companion.
Smartie gave me a big scare about a month ago, he is 25 this yr, (for those who don't know Smartie is my Australia Stock horse) he got a foot absess about 6 weeks ago, fixed that up then 2 weeks later he went lame again. called the farrier back out and found out Smartie had stress foundered, I was shocked and so sad. he has always been a hard keeper and has never been overweight... so I had to cut his feed and grass right back (cut out sugar) and slowly start again, he has improved heaps now and is now allowed on the grass during the day but is still on a very low sugar diet. worried how he will get through the winter being down on condition but I'm doing everything possible to keep him happy and healthy no riding for me for a while





How are you all? please feel free to comment on here and let me know how you are! 
xo


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Diane



she isn't too fat is she? she was quite fat when we put her in foal but I don't want to cut back in case the foal doesn't get nutrients...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 19, 2014)

Shes Lovely Cassie, looking forward to following her journey with you


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you Ryan


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2014)

HOORAY!! Our lovely Suzie is back (and looking wonderfully pregnant)!! I'm so looking forward to watching her and to seeing this new baby - very exciting.





Little Finn looks marvellous Cassie - so glad he enjoyed his showing experiences!

Sorry to hear about Smartie, but hoping that all will be well from now on - sending him ((((HUGS))))

Thanks for the updates, you know how much we love news about your special furkids.


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2014)

Hehe, thanks Anna



I hope Smartie is on the mend too, Suzie is very happy to be back... she said just for starting this thread I have to give her 10 more scratches on both sides of her tummy...



shouldn't have told her about the new thread



lol

won't it be so different having due dates to go off hehe, instead of the 4 month wait we had with Finn lol remember my little man when he was first born? <3 soo tiny!


----------



##  (Jun 19, 2014)

Ah.....our boy FInn! He's looking so grown up now, but I remember these pictures of him....so tiny! He's grown up very nicely!

And no, I like seeing these "wide-load" mommas. She's looking fine, and I know she's getting her exercise, so all is moving ahead nicely.

I can't wait to see this little one she's cooking for "all" of us!


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 19, 2014)

Can't wait to watch Suzie as she progresses!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you Diane



Heidi's Cameron and Finn were our first two babies for our thread





I don't know if I'm overreacting, but does Suzie look like she has started bagging up? :/




this was her in May 
and this is her today... 

do you think its ok? or should I be worried?

its really unseasonably hot and humid here today the ponies in their winter coat are so hot, there are storms around too and poor Suz is really looking massive and uncomfortable, I braided her thick mane and gave her lots of scratches and that made her feel better.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2014)

Cassie as a mare who has already had a foal, (plus the weight that she is carrying!!) put together with the 300 day date of mid July, it is perfectly possible (and normal) for Suzie to start showing udder development. After her "long" last pregnancy (!!) we dont really know whether she is a mare who foals near to a 300 day due date or one who carries to 340+? But no need to panic as she may be a mare who takes nearer to 6 weeks to produce a full udder against one who only takes 4 weeks. She's looking great and progressing exactly like she should so all is well and very soon we can all start getting really excited!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Anna



you are such an amazing supportive friend



though I'm pretty sure you just called Suzie Fat!



(block your ears Suz



)
I since decided to have a look back at when she was pregnant with Finn and I think she might have started 6 weeks before she had finn, as well which means its perfectly normal for her



she had Finn on the 9th October. this was her udder april, normal (sorry for the bad pics)
this was her udder in april 2011 


then 29th August 
starting of udder growth

and then on the 1st September 
fair amount of growth.

so considering she will be 320 days on the 8th August and she has started something on the 20th I'd say thats pretty normal for her, and very exciting for us! just hoping the camera comes soon so that we can start watching her


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2014)

Totally agree with Anna. And I'll call her "pleasantly plump" if it will make her feel better!

If she's really warm, you could clip her neck and chest and a couple of long strokes under that "pleasantly plump" tummy, and that should help her cool down a bit.

Love waiting on this little one!


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Diane, I'll leave her at the moment as we are still early into winter and we haven't really had a cold spell as yet. she will need her winter woollies once bubba's warm and I can't rug her



just a very unseasonable day today she was much happier after some rain and a good brush and dinner after hehe. will let you all know of any progress and once my cameras arrive, I'll have to see if I can convince Renee to join us for the wait of Suzie's baby...


----------



## MeganH (Jun 20, 2014)

I am excited for you, Cassie! Can't wait to watch your Suzie, again! And can't wait to see that baby she is cooking


----------



## Bonny (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh Cassie I am so looking forward to your new little one. I have a mare who foals during the winter and she always gets hot too. I usually do a tummy clip and helps so much. She will stand and sweat in her stall at 40 degrees if I dont, Makes it difficult for sure.

I also agree, no need to worry about her udder, just keep an eye out in case it develops very quickly and you are sure she isnt due sooner. ( just saying because I am on high alert right now because of Indy) I think she looks great and right on track. Looking forward to watching her progress!


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks girls for your encouragement ??

Hi Megan!!!! How are your ponies doing?

Will let you all know how she goes





Ps should I tummy clip her?


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2014)

Well, Megan! Welcome back! Have you been lurking out there and not letting us know you're there??

Please share some updated pictures of your little ones -- we miss them!


----------



## MeganH (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Cassie and Diane! I have been checking in from time to time reading up a bit on the board





My babies are doing great. I will have to take some pics, you won't believe how big Tinkerbelle is, and how good Ricky is looking





We are actually selling our house right now, and moved into a rental to make the showing/selling process easier. We were boarding our minis with the breeders and they offered to rent one of the houses on the farm to us while we sold our house. (They are awesome people!) So Ricky, Laney and Tink are right across the fields from us





I need to get out and work with them much more often now that we are here. There is a horse show arena right down the road we can take them to when they are ready.

Miss Laney will be bred back to Tink's sire probably during her next heat, so she will be having a 2015 foal





I hope you all are doing good



Missed you ladies so much!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Megan - great to have you back! Sounds as though you have been busy what with your moving and the house selling - any idea where you will be once you actually purchase a new property, will you be staying in the same area?

Would love to see some pics of your beautiful furkids when you have time - exciting news about Laney!!


----------



##  (Jun 23, 2014)

Exciting news about Laney! We can't wait to watch her again!!

And yes, some pictures would be great, if you could find the time! And your old thread is still here.....somewhere!


----------



## Wings (Jun 23, 2014)

Did you hear that thunder? Don't worry.... it isn't the end of the world....... it's just ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RETURNING!

With a new and improved internet connection which won't drop out almost every time I attempt to post





Hey everyone


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey Bree - great to hear from you again! How's life treating you, let's have all your updated news please - and dont forget the pictures!!

Suzie's coming foal seems to be encouraging a few more of the old gang to appear, well done Suz! Any more lurking and not posting? Come on folks we need some updates on all those wonderful foals born two or three years ago who were responsible for starting this great forum!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll start a thread.... it's been kind of busy around these parts





But yes being my usual self once I got out of the habit f posting I kept forgetting to check in until Cassie and I started talking about Suzie. So glad to see the old crew are still around


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2014)

all we need is Renee and Heidi, they both say hi



was chatting to them on FB go Suzie bringing us all together again





Suzie is doing great. udder coming up and down she is looking good though. We are suffering some really bad winds at the moment which Bree has as well, but otherwise all is good. 
Cameras have arrived just have to set up marestare and we will be together watching a fat Suzie again





Exciting news Megan on your baby for next year! another Tink woohoo!


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2014)

I've spoken with Renee, but haven't heard from Heidi. Tell her to get back on here, when you "talk" on FaceBook. She knows some of us don't "do" FB.

Looking forward to seeing our sweet Suzie on cam again!


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2014)

haha ok I will have a word with our Heidi




talking to Heather from Marestare so we can get my camera up and running, Suzie is 282 days in foal today, one side of her udder is bigger then the other love seeing that lopsidedness lol


----------



## Wings (Jul 2, 2014)

What's her belly like? Is her foal still swapping sides? Lopsided mare is even more fun then lopsided udder


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2014)

haha for sure! though foal tends to like sitting on her left side more then her right hehe, it was really active the other day and Suz was trying to walk up to have her dinner and she kept having to stop and I could see the foal kicking hehe poor mumma.


----------



##  (Jul 3, 2014)

Love that tummy!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 3, 2014)

Best tummy ever!


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2014)

hehe thanks girls



I'll update with some better pics tonight, Smartie Penny and Finn may also make a guest appearance hehe


----------



## countrymini (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Cassie, good to see your little cuties again!

I deleted my personal facbook account coz I was sick of seeing photos cups of coffee what or people had for dinner (seriously people, everyone eats dinner!) so its good that I can still see your news here.

Anyways, Suzie is looking extra gorgeous, love that tummy. So round and cute and... I'm not getting Sweety pregnant again so stop trying to tempt me 

Finn looked so cute in his show photos. Can't believe how big he is getting!


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey Hayley



I didn't think I'd seen you around the FB recently, fair enough... I get sick of it myself sometimes but just ignore it... 
Thanks, she is such a good mare. don't get her pregnant lol, think of all the stress and worry and grey hairs you would be adding to yourself lol. (is it working?)

Thanks, though Finn isn't very big hehe he is still only 30" tall.

Ok pictures ... Suzie's udder is a lot bigger this morning, so she has had her vaccination, tummy clipped now just need to finish getting the stable and cameras setup... the stable has a been disinfected and I just need to get Dad to bring some shavings up for me....

pictures for you all


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't know whether I have introduced you all to our bird, anyway if I have sorry meet "Blinky Bill" our funny little Cinnamon green cheek conure.




Penny was feeling photogenic





and so was Smartie, he is doing so very well now I am so happy!





anyways kinda shocked me to see Suzie's udder so big this morning, so I'm going to the shops to see if I can find the cord I need to connect the camera and hopefully get it up and running really soon.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 6, 2014)

Look at her tummy! Love all the pictures, Cassie!

It's good to 'see' everyone again



I took some pictures today of my babies so I need to find Laney's old thread...


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank Megan hehe

Ok I'm really getting worried, in Australia you have to have foals after the first of august, horses bday etc etc I'm worried suzie isn't going to make it till the first... This is her udder this morning... It's too soon to be so big! ?


----------



## countrymini (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow, that udder is impressive. Keep those legs together Suzie!





What date was she bred again?


----------



##  (Jul 6, 2014)

Remember, she's not a maiden, so things will be different this time. She's looking fabulous, by the way~!


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2014)

sorry about the sideways picture, was posting from my phone and forgot to rotate hehe

yeah I know, any other time and I would be very excited lol... at the moment I'm just worrying,
she was first bred on the 16th september and last bred on the 22nd september, so if she took on her first mating she would be 294 days and on the last she would be 287... I had a look back at when she had Finn and from the looks of it, she is looking to have another two weeks, given her udder size... really hope she will make it to 3 or 4
Is it too early given when she was bred to have such a big udder? should I give them vets a call?

this will be Suzie's 5th foal she had. had three already when I bought her.
Thanks Diane  It makes me happy that you think so




love my precious girl, she is every bit as snuggly and itchy as last foaling haha as soon as I'm in the paddock she comes waddling up nickering to me then stands there for scratches, if I sit down and don't scratch she tries to stand on top of me for scratches lol Mares!

update on cameras got the cords needed this morning YAY! have purchased the marestare streaming hoping to set cameras up tonight and get her up in the next day or two.
we are going to see Lion King on Thursday night woohoo! would love to be able to have the aunties watching Suzie while we are there...


----------



## cassie (Jul 9, 2014)

Suzie's udder is going up and down quite nicely now



though its always up at night and down in the morning... lol silly girl!

here are some recent pics for you...

so glad her udder has gone down, hoping she will keep holding out till August... keep your fingers and toes crossed ladies hehe











baby is still moving around nicely, top pic was her the other day bottom pic today,

was worried the other day with that V tummy and big udder but thankfully she has been a good girl and settled back down








Extra stress to mummy Cassie lol

cameras should be online this afternoon, will post the link when I have them working YAY!

Finnely loves to photo bomb hehe, he will stay in the paddock with Suz until she gets closer


----------



##  (Jul 10, 2014)

I can see why you were a bit worried. But baby is riding nicely sideways, but if you didn't say August, I'd say a bit earlier with that udder. Maybe EARLY August.


----------



## cassie (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Diane, I was quite stressed lol Bree may have got a message or 10,000 from me hehe but she has really settled into a nice pattern now.
I'm just really hoping she makes it to the first of August, as long as she gets to that day I'll be stoked!

Hopefully Aunty Dianes advice of an early august baby will take into effect and Suzie won't foal before August...

in other news, Suzie is now on marestare!! woohoo! got the camera link yesterday so for your viewing pleasure (and my sanity) here are the links to Suzie's foaling camera





http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=classick

for iphone/ipad*[SIZE=10pt]http://173.192.34.75:1935/classick/cam1/playlist.m3u8[/SIZE]**[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]*

Finn is still in with Suzie, he is the one in the rug little shorty hehe.
They can go off camera in this big paddock. don't stress if you can't find them funny little munchkins like to hide hehe.


----------



## cassie (Jul 10, 2014)

Diane I need her to wait 21 days till the first of August, do you honestly think she will make it? or do you think she is going to foal in July?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

Fingers crossed for after the Aug 1st Cassie





I think she will make it but .....................just


----------



## cassie (Jul 10, 2014)

even if its 1am on the 1st august I will be through the moon!! lol
If I had known she would be looking like foaling early I would have tried to put the foaling time back...



ray praying she holds off for us.

Thanks Ryan



oh and my naughty ponies have been off camera the whole time today lol I'll move it when I get home to lunch


----------



##  (Jul 10, 2014)

What a pleasure to see your place again! It feels like "old home week" on the cam.

We'll just cross our fingers for August 1st --she SHOULD make it -- but you just never know. We'll have to watch her udder development and elongation very closely, as she was a bit of a "typical mare" with Finn. They always have their own schedules!


----------



## cassie (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Diane, its a bit dry at the moment, we need rain desperatley I'll have to find the little munchkins when I get home and put the camera to where they're hiding so you can see them.

New cameras this time so our trees don't look purple haha!

And Suzie shouldn't be able to hide when she is in the stable anymore YAY!

ok thanks,



you guys are amazing!


----------



## Wings (Jul 11, 2014)

Glad her udder is being a bit nicer to you now!

And I don't care if I get 10,000 MORE msgs by the time the foal arrives you know I love to help


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2014)

Wings said:


> Glad her udder is being a bit nicer to you now!
> 
> And I don't care if I get 10,000 MORE msgs by the time the foal arrives you know I love to help


Thanks Bree!



I really think its because of that rich green grass and clover I had her on last week... what a way to freak myself out! lol note to self don't let her onto green grass till I WANT her to have milk


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, the lack of purple trees was one of the first things I noticed!

Just seems so nice to see your place again, and watch for our upcoming special little one!


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2014)

hehehe yeah had to stop the assumption that us Aussies have purple trees didn't I Bree haha.
Camera off today, hoping to get Suzie in the stable tomorrow night... will let you all know





she is going really steady which I'm so happy about!


----------



## Wings (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah way to ruin it Cassie! But hopefully you don't get visited by a drop bear and scare them all off


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2014)

lol you're funny! 
Camera is on today, If she goes in the stable tonight I'll leave it on tonight as well, no point leaving it on when they're in the paddock at night, can't see as much through the infrared.


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey guys suzie and Finn are in the stable tonight, due to my brother having a party and bonfire.

They are a bit stressed so extra eyes would be much appreciated

Suzies udder has gone up again today which has me worried so eyes and advice would be appreciated thanks ?





Sorry it's lopsided


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2014)

Ponies are settled in nicely



Finn has always loved "his" stable, what a rude shock he will get when he can't go in tomorrow night haha




Finn all snuggled down having a nap. Really happy with the new camera this is in pitch black!


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2014)

She's definitely filling, but there still looks to be some edema in front of the udder -- so that can take some time to shift. She may not go INTO August, but she should give you some time yet!

She's looking good -- and so cute about Finn!


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Diane,

if she doesn't make it to August I have to "lie" on her registration papers as the foal will be classed as a yearling if I put it down as being born before August... which is the reason why I really want her to wait till august.

She is 295 days in foal to her last breeding date today...

they have some friends with them this morning, 5 of our weanling calves decided to get out and go for an adventure last night... so they are locked in here till we figure out how they got out... Smartie has to stay in the small paddock till we can figure out whats happened also so he isn't happy poor big man.

Suzie's udder this morning is much the same as last night...













hoping she will either go back down or stay this way for a couple of weeks for me....





NEVER foaling down this early again, much too cold and stressful!


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2014)

ok I've had a look back at Suzie's old thread, remember girls when we got moved to the back porch while I was away in Fiji? (really want to go back to Fiji lol) and I realised something, Suzie had me stressing back then and she has me stressing now, she just likes to make me stress naughty girl! lol

ok so I have managed to find pics so we can compare





so on the 18th September Suzie went from not having much udder to this...





then on the 19th September (next day) she went to this...







then on the 23rd September she looked like this...


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2014)

she waited 3 weeks from the 19th september to foal... 20 days to be exact...

its 18 days till August today... considering she has already been sitting at this stage for a little while, I don't think she will wait 20 days for us, but I'm thinking and hoping she will get close to August...




ray


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2014)

Finn is colicing I would appreciate any extra eyes tonight... Exactly what I don't need sigh ?


----------



## Wings (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll check in on him when I can, the internet is being slow tonight



Poor Finnster.


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Bree, was really bad before but I've given him some meds and he has just done a wee and done heaps of fluff's no poo yet but at least he is doing something and hasn't rolled in a while, was worried I would need a vet, hoping I won't but I think it will be a long night for me





Suzie isn't heaps happy either, the foal was really active before so it may just be that...


----------



##  (Jul 14, 2014)

I see them both eating, Finn also. Any poo yet?


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2014)

one of them has done a poo... not sure which one as they did it while I was out feeding the cows... I gave them just a little bit of green grass as I thought that would be better then hay wanted to see if Finn was feeling well enough to eat. his breathing has evened out really good now, gave him some more oils will check on him in another hour again.


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2014)

ok as if Finnley being sick wasn't bad enough, when I checked on him just then I checked Suzie...



she is really elongated behind and her udder has doubled in size!!



I only gave her a few handfuls of grass thinking that wouldn't make a difference... her udder wasn't this big when I put her in tonight... hoping she isn't going to do anything and her udder will go back down... I'm concerned though...

pics when I put her in tonight...





pics from just then, 10pm






its going to be a long night for me.





Diane what do you think? I thought I was doing the right thing letting them have a little grass... eek

p.s Finn is doing really really well.


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2014)

I feel sick right now


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2014)

Suzie sternal flat then sternal again I'm so worried


----------



## MeganH (Jul 14, 2014)

I see you in with her now. What does she look like? Any changes?


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2014)

No changes... Pink not red inside that was a wee she just did it was very scary when she was sternal then flat then sternal again... She is up now,


----------



## Eagle (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi ladies, I am here and watching too


----------



##  (Jul 14, 2014)

She is definitely loosening up, but I think you've got a few days yet -- I'm hoping for a week.

She had us going last time, and then just held on and held on.

Seeing her on cam right now, baby isn't in position, so I think you're safe for right now. I'm hopeful that little one will stay a bit sideways until the time is right.

We're about half way through the month, but I'm hoping she gives you another week -- but you know things can change very quickly. I'm just hoping that she's up to her usual nonsense and making us crazy like she did last time. Her udder looks like it can take a little longer to be just "perfect" -- so we'll wait and see.

Take a deep breath......she's doing good, and we'll pray for the best!

Okay little Susie -- we want you to wait for another week, if you would!


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2014)

thanks Diane you are always so good at reassuring me



and thank you Renee and Megan for watching last night you girls are amazing.

I'm wondering if maybe Finn got colic due to the calves being in the paddock... maybe they didn't eat all their feed (though I let susie and finn out long after they had their breakfast) 
and the ponies maybe can't handle the calf feed... Finn being the little guts he is ate more then he should and as he is very susceptible to colicing he coliced bad... Suzie might of 1had a little colic I think too as she had really really loud gut noises and wasn't wanting her hay last night she ate her dinner, then after they had both settled down I gave them the little bit of grass and Suzies udder went crazy?
Either that or she is going to foal soon LOL 
Talk about stressing us out last time lol I was so worried hehe she is just making sure I have a repeat performance, right now I would love her to hold on for at least another week would love her to wait two but I don't know if she will do that.... at least a week is closer....
anyways they are in a makeshift paddock today so I can keep an eye on both of them, they can get out if they tried as I haven't electrified it, but hopefully they won't

pics from this morning...













the calves wanted to help me set up the paddock, don't know how much help they were haha




and blink was helping me watch the camera lol don't know how much help he was either LOL


----------



##  (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh, those pictures are great, Cassie!

Susie's baby looks like it's sitting forward of center, but from viewing the cam, still seems to be riding a bit sideways, which is good news in having her hold out a little bit longer!

We'll just count on it, because I remember all the "drama" she put us through last time! LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Diane



will have a look at her tonight and am hoping her udder will have gone down. thinking that eating the calf feed definitely caused the upset tummy for both of them! they are so naughty!! the calves has been moved out of that paddock now but there is a tiny bit of feed still in the paddock finn raced straight down there when he got out before he is so naughty! Dad has put a board over the feed and I will check on them both at lunch and let you all know.

Thanks so much for last night. and the reassurance. Suzie loves to stress us out!


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2014)

Suzie tonight... They have been really quiet tonight which is great, hoping she will keep holding out... Have been praying she will your prayers would be appreciated also thanks





I am leaving it up to God, whatever He decides will happen.

Thanks for watching tonight for me soo sleepy haha


Posting from my phone sorry they are lopsided :/


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a stiff neck. lol






Hi Diane, did you get my email?

Looks like Suzie is ready to drive us nuts again this year. lol Her hooha looks good but udder needs some shopping and belly is still wide.


----------



##  (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, Renee, I got the email, but just haven't been home long enough to answer. I'll work on it tonight!

And YES!!!! Suzie is up to her old tricks yet again!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 15, 2014)

Just checked in and Suzie is happily munching on her breakfast


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for checking in Ryan




is it dry down your way?



Eagle said:


> I have a stiff neck. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you had to go and say that Suzies needed to do some shopping didn't you Renee, it seems she listens to you not me can you tell her to not to do anymore shopping till then end of July beginning of August please?! lol
udder this morning was huge!


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2014)

I am really really hoping that her udder goes down this afternoon... :/

she wasn't elongated behind this morning and had some tail resistance which she hasn't had the last few days...

also her foal was super active. got a video I'll try load it up here for you...

what do you girls think? wish Anna was here! she is missing all the fun!

p.s sorry for the rug straps, it was really cold and rainy this morning so I put her rain rug on her


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2014)

http://vid1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/cassie_king1/IMG_7198_zps5c8f991b.mp4

video of Suzie's foal moving this morning, poor Suzie mumma there was a party going on in there


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 15, 2014)

:ThumbUpWet- I just went and brought all the Horses floaties





The way its going ill be booking them in for swimming lessons lol

Where abouts are you cassie ? I see NSW....

Im from the Mornington Peninsula


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2014)

Ebenezer about an hour and a half out of sydney





hahaha I can imagine!

I will happily take ALL of your rain!

its sooooo dry up here! if you can't tell from the camera, all the grass is dying



(


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2014)

also I just realised I forgot a pic from this morning


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2014)

there is no way she is making it to August... so I'm going to forget that dream.

pictures from tonight... there is no milk in her teats yet and she is still quite scrunched up behind so I think we are safe for tonight...

























I'm off to indoor soccer at 8:30pm my time, we are 15 min away if you are worried about anything call my dad on his mobile 0427943849 or those international 01161427943849

mum is at home on the home number which is the second one listed on the camera linkI'll be on the fieldso won't be at my phone all the time...


----------



##  (Jul 16, 2014)

I think you're safe for a few days. With the foal having that much activity, there still is some room in there -- so knowing Suzie, she'll hold out "until she's packed" !! Also, she's still got some elongation to do, I believe. Nipples still pointing in, and udder still has a crease in it. So, I think she's going to hold out a few more days for you.

I meant to tell you, you have a really good placement of the cam, and it's so easy to see. Good job!

Good girl, Suzie!


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Diane the new camera is amazing I love it!! 

ok thank you



I'm meant to be going out on saturday night to the city for the bull riding but if she is looking really close to foaling I won't go. will have to forfeit the tickets or see if someone else will go but thats better then possibly missing the birth.

packed and waxed for our susie mumma... hopefully she will hold out till next week. good think we have had a fairly mild winter freezing cold nights but really warm days.





Finn is in the paddock for the first time by himself so I have the camera half on him so I can make sure he isn't stressing, he seems fine so far



will change them camera when I go to check on her


----------



## Eagle (Jul 16, 2014)

This is Suzie in 2011 so she still has some preparation Cassie. Deep breaths, perhaps a quick trip to Fiji



lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks Renee, was trying to put up some pics from early october last time but the boys are using up the internet, having enough trouble keeping the cameras up so I'll post them at work tomorrow.

really tired heading to bed will wake during the night to check the camera looking back at last time she has a fair bit more growth to do, but given how quick she is doing it don't know how long that will take... who knows lol I'm not as stressed now I know she won't make it to August funny lol don't know how I'll keep it a secret but I'll try lol

thanks for watching tonight lovely Aunties...

Suzie you are not allowed to foal till Anna gets back! direct orders by all aunties! aint that right girls?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep no foaling until Aunty Anna is here to supervise


----------



## MeganH (Jul 16, 2014)

She is getting closer!

Thanks for posting that photo Renee! You can clearly see she has some filling to do and she 'warns' you when she will foal well. Laney had TONS of foal movement on the final day so I don't take the 'no/less foal movement is a sign' to heart. That udder will be your sign and Suzie gave you a good one last time around for sure!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Megan, how are you? I see your little girl Cheyenne is growing up fast



How are your chips?


----------



## Wings (Jul 16, 2014)

Suzie don't make me go up there and put a cork in you!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 16, 2014)

You can have as much rain as you like, happy to post the lot up to you



we have had 100s of mills here so sending the rain fairy up your way.


----------



## cassie (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Ryan





at the moment all we have is the wind lol and its very windy!

we are in for a wild night tonight, Finn is in with Penny on the other side of the house so he has shelter as he was stressing (thank you Renee for your wonderful advice) we are hoping Suzie won't stress but if you see her stressing please let me know.

her udder was massive this morning but has gone down a little tonight, got some testing strips while i wait for the foal time ones to arrive but I couldn't express any milk, she has always been an easy mare to milk so I'm guessing that means she isn't quite ready? what do you guys think?


----------



## cassie (Jul 17, 2014)

udder this morning...



pics from tonight...






















pics from last time in next post


----------



## cassie (Jul 17, 2014)

I think her udder will be bigger again in the morning we will just have to see how big lol, my friend really wants to go to the bull riding so I really really hope Suzie will be a good girl and won't look like foaling on Saturday... :/
these are the pics from when she had Finn

the first ones are from the 6th october...










this from the 8th October, day before she foaled


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2014)

Her udder looks precariously close to being ready to go, but I still think she needs to elongate more -- so maybe she'll give you a few more days (hopefully a week) before she decides to go. Also, baby looks to be forward of center, but still riding a bit sideways, and not quite in position. So, since you're hoping she'll wait a little more, I hope you get your wish.

I'm thinking you are safe for a couple of days, but I'm not sure about Saturday!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 17, 2014)

I agree Diane, with any other mare I would say foaling is imminent but as it is Suzie I think she still has about a week to go. Last time her udder was big enough to feed the whole family lol




Saying that we all know how these minis love to confuse us so I would be on full alert from now on Cassie. I will watch her as much as I can.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 17, 2014)

p.s May I add that it isn't only the mares that stress out these old Aunties, you owners do a pretty good job too. ROFL Cassie stop it with your busy social life and threatening us to flit off every minute, if it isn't holidays i the sun it is football or Rodeo. Now Aunty Renee will fly over and spank your booty if you don't behave!




jumpy down and running for cover


----------



## cassie (Jul 17, 2014)

Hahaha sorry Renee, lol youth group tomorrow night ? 7- 10.... But only 5 min away so I can quickly dash home if needed...

Just checked on her then and her udder is big again ?and I got milk... At least is say it's between 7.6 and 7.8 but with how quickly she is progressing I don't like my chances...

Still not elongated behind but she was never a mare who looked like her foal was going to fall out her backside lol

Ok pics








Sorry I keep forgetting I need to rotate haha


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2014)

Actually, she's more elongated that the picture I commented on this morning. Depending on how tomorrow evening looks, you may have to re-think Saturday. LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 17, 2014)

haha yes I have already said to my friend that I don't know if I will be able to go, she will be really upset if I can't go, but will hopefully understand...will milk test her tonight and will have more of an idea from there... only God knows when Suzie is going to foal so I'm trying to not stress knowing God has it all under control, Of course I'm asking for Him to not let her foal on Saturday night, or if she is to foal sat night that I know...








pictures from this morning,


(love the look on her face in this pic haha)


----------



## Wings (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm still clinging to the fact that she has a bit to do before she's 100% ready.... and we know how Suzie feels about being 100% ready! SO hopefully she drags it all out like last time


----------



## cassie (Jul 17, 2014)

Wings said:


> I'm still clinging to the fact that she has a bit to do before she's 100% ready.... and we know how Suzie feels about being 100% ready! SO hopefully she drags it all out like last time


Thanks Bree, either way she could go anytime now depending what she feels like haha she was down sternal twice last night that I saw which is good, pretty sure she didn't lie down at all the night before she had Finn, but I'll have to look back to check that lol.

I wish that dirt pile would go away in the middle of that paddock grrr they always hide behind it and my camera won't reach that far haha


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 17, 2014)

Hoping you get your wish Cassie and she holds out for you. From everyone's comments on here , Sounds like young Suzie will be dictating those terms as she has done in previous years.





Ive sent rain, but by the sun on cam (which I am very jealous about) obviously hasn't arrived yet. lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 17, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Hoping you get your wish Cassie and she holds out for you. From everyone's comments on here , Sounds like young Suzie will be dictating those terms as she has done in previous years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Ryan,

Yeah your rain must be really slow LOL

Just got off the phone to a horrible customer, and with everything going on I got pretty upset haha never been very good at controlling my emotions. lol so as therapy I went back and had a look at Suzie's old thread...

with milk testing I first milk tested on the 6th october 3 days before she foaled, she was sitting on 6.8

then tested on the 8th October she tested 6.4 and on the 9th October day she had Finn at 5:32pm she tested 6.0 she had him at 7pm



)

will see what her milk tests tonight and let you all know.

Going to the osteopath now, more therapy which will be good hehe its 15 min away and I'll be gone an hour will put some feed in the front of the camera so we can hopefully see them better.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 17, 2014)

I hate horrible customers, no need for it. I just say to myself "they have left there manners at home " and try not to take it to personally


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I hate horrible customers, no need for it. I just say to myself "they have left there manners at home " and try not to take it to personally


I try really really hard to do that... it's harder when its a family business though



and when you're an emotional mess thanks to a certain Suzie mum lol





really windy again this afternoon thinking it will be cold again tonight brrr


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Cassie,

I forgot my phone at home so if you need me send me an email. I will be home in 5 hrs


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2014)

Eagle said:


> Hi Cassie,
> 
> I forgot my phone at home so if you need me send me an email. I will be home in 5 hrs


Eeeek Renee that is not allowed LOL I have brought Suzie in early as Kingston got out and decided to come for a visit, he is too old to be visiting so I took him back home and fed the ponies, Suzie is acting a bit funny... her udder doesn't seem to be ready and she is really tight behind but she doesn't seem happy either... she has eaten all her dinner though and is munching on her hay so I think she is ok, I'll test her milk when I get back home to see what thats like, foal might just be making her uncomfortable...

I'll email you if I need to


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2014)

udder tonight... she seems to have settled down now...udder is much the same, not much change from last night...

I milked a little tonight then realised that i did it wrong haha and put it on my finger first, went to get some more milk and there was none there so thinking she isn't ready. will check again at 10pm when I come back from youth group. I'm only 5 minutes away and I will have my phone on me so if you're worried at all please let me know.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2014)

I am thinking that she has a while to go yet (Tuesday is my bet) but we better keep a close eye on her just in case.


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2014)

This last "udder madness" picture looks like it's changed again. Hoping she'll hold out, and do some more elongating for you. As long as someone it with her all the time, you should be okay to go, unless the pH is dropping and she's rolling to get that baby lined up.


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks Diane, my dad will be home all night and I will be back around 11/12... This all depends who she looks tomorrow afternoon before I leave

Testing a definite 7.6 tonight udder a little bigger again which seems to be her norm at the moment

Poos a little mushy but I have her a warm mash tonight and extra feed so could be part of that?

Lol tummy siting forward but just a tiny but lopsided again.... Big v actually looking at the pic again she never got that bigger v with Finn haha










Taking each morning and night at a time ? thank you everyone for your input!!

??


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2014)

She is progressing fast


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2014)

Weird position competition!


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2014)

hahah I saw her lying like that early this morning looked mega uncomfy hehe silly suzie

Udder is up again this morning one teat is looking ready but the other isn't quite there haha. I still haven't decided whether I will or won't go yet tonight, will test her at 4pm when I bring her in and will decide from there... if she goes like she did with Finn she isn't at her foaling udder yet, will also have a look and see whether her udder has gone down by this afternoon or not... mum and Dad will be at soccer with Jonathan till about 5:30pm my time my brothers Andrew and Russell will be home in case there is an emergency. call the home no. 2nd listed on the camera 02 45799387 Dad's mobile is 0427943849 Mum's is 0429915550

but if I am worried I won't be going.


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2014)

Baby still laying a bit sideways, and she still has some elongation to do. Udder still has creases in the front, so not quite her foaling udder yet, based on last year. Let us know what you find when you check her. From the back the udder looks perfect, but front "underneath" she's not quite there yet.

Hold on Suzie. I have to go to classes all weekend, and won't be back until Sunday night, so unless you go before tomorrow morning -- you better wait until I get back Sunday night!


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Diane! Will let you know how she tests when I put her to be this afternoon... It's another crazy windy day here so all the kids will be fed early and get many rugs on oh except suz of course haha

Xx


----------



## Wings (Jul 19, 2014)

What Dine said, I think you're as safe as you can be to go.... rotten evil broodmares!

And stop stressing or I'll go up there and whack you




Remember to chant "Broodmares are evil and put her to torment us" followed by "Suzie will do what Suzie will do when Suzie decides to do it." No stress allowed!


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2014)

hehe thanks Bree



I'm not as stressed now... 12 days till August... she won't make August but she is going to get closer then I was thinking so its all good





she is testing between 7.2 and 7.6 so I'm going... but as I said before my brothers are home and my mum and dad will be home in an hour... I'll be home in about 6 hours... will have my phone on me and might try check in every now and then...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2014)

Have a great time cassie ? now Suzie let us make a plan, not tonight as Mummy is busy and not tomorrow as Aunty Diane is busy, not Monday or Tuesday as I am away for work so how about foaling Wednesday early evening??? ROFL


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2014)

Can we change that to Thursday evening?



) I have soccer Wednesday night hehe haven't played for the last two weeks so would really love to play!! Hehe


----------



##  (Jul 19, 2014)

Standing quietly. Okay, I'm leaving, so I expect to see you here.....just as you are when I get back tomorrow night! LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2014)

Have a fun time Diane, has anyone heard from Anna at all?

Home again thanks friends for watching for me, suzie was such a good girl from all reports I've had love my precious girl. Udder hasn't gone up yet tonight which usually it does so will be interesting to see what it's like in the morning



thanks again, sleepy time now for me. ? to you all.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey I'm here, but only for a moment or two until I get my own internet connected (see my update on my thread). Glad to see that Suz is behaving herself - she has to wait until at least Wednesday so that I can be back here on my 'own' connection to share in all the excitement!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome back Anna, I agree, Wednesday works for all the Aunties Suzie so be a good girl now


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey cassie,

How is Suzie travelling ? Just popped in to have a look , she must be hiding .


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2014)

O.K I am airport bound so Suzie, do not, I repeat DO NOT do anything until I return.



Keep taking deep breaths Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2014)

Suzie's udder is almost foaling ready... she is still testing just under 7.6 still tight behind with a little bit of tail resistance, 
hoping she keeps holding on for us... would love for her to get as close to August as possible... 



 taking each day as a step closer. 
with the way her udder is looking she could foal anytime, but she SHOULD wax up like she did with Finn. she is also a bit lopsided tonight meaning foal isn't quite in position yet, which in my case is good. she is 301 days today, so I'm very glad she has made it this far and would love for her to keep going a bit longer


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



##  (Jul 21, 2014)

Suzie.....PLEASE HOLD UNTIL WEDNESDAY......





We want Aunty Anna to be here to see this precious little one arrive!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2014)

Suzie was just yawning and she had a mushy poop :/ she isn't testing ready though and doesn't have any wax but I think she might need watching tonight just to make sure :/ hoping it's just the foal moving and nothing more serious happening not with Renee and Anna not able to watch ://


----------



## MeganH (Jul 21, 2014)

I have been watching and reporting on the marestare forum



She has been quiet tonight for you, Cassie!


----------



##  (Jul 21, 2014)

Standing quietly and nice and fat!! Good going, Suzie!! Keep those legs crossed!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2014)

Suzie mare this morning is back testing 7.6 so I think last night was the foal moving around, considering she has a big V this morning that explains it...

Thanks Diane and Megan for watching, and anyone else who has been watching for me









I still can't get milk out of her right teat and she still has some tail resistance... udder is looking sooo ready though!
just a little more and she will be foal ready, teats are starting to fill wish my foaltime strips were here, I trust them more then the pool testing strips I'm using...


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2014)

comparison to three days before she had finn








came back in from feeding them this morning, to find this little critter snuggled happily in my bed, resting his little head on my pillow



think he stole my bed, he looked like he was very proud of himself.



9 days till the end of August... each day is another day closer! lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2014)

foaltime strips just arrived YAY! will see how they compare to the pool strips tonight


----------



##  (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice little nuggeted pooh......can't wait to see what the foal strips show.


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2014)

She was testing 7.2 at lunch today and is testing 7.0 tonight, poo still firm though she just did a wee and poo after each other... Still quite round In the tummy I would expect her to v like she has been the last week still tight vulva, tail resistance lessening though still there a little... If she does the same as Finn she should go to 6.8 and stay there for three days then foal with wax... Given she is progressing quite quickly she may not go three days this time... I just really want to play soccer tomorrow night so praying she holds off at least till Thursday night...



Sorry posting on my phone again lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2014)

Midnight here I'm going to try get a little sleep will wake up every hour or two to keep an eye on her... No foaling yet miss, Renee and Anna aren't back yet!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 22, 2014)

I am watching! reporting on the marestare thread again




Hope you can get some sleep! One day soon you will have a little baby to play with!





When will Renee and Anna be back? Hope she waits so they can see!!


----------



##  (Jul 22, 2014)

I think Anna is supposed to be back tomorrow (Wednesday).....I'm not sure about Renee. But Miss Suzie better hold out until they arrive, or I'm sure they'll have something to say! LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2014)

I think Renee was in the UK for Monday and Tuesday which should mean she will be back tonight?

Suzie is ALMOST ready, she is testing about 7.0 I think... maybe a little under, what do you girls think?

foal not in position this morning she is very round hehe still can't get milk out of her right teat but can get milk easily out her left, thats a bit odd?

starting to elongate but still has some tail resistance...

will see how she is tonight, hoping she will stay the same and I will be able to go to soccer



... fingers crossed hehe.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi ladies, it is 2.00 am here and I have just got back home. I am exhausted, it was a very busy 2 days, I walked for miles around London with my customer looking for a property to rent then I had a 4 hour meeting this afternoon before grabbing the plane home.

Thank you Suzie for waiting for me



That udder is starting to look serious so I wouldn't think she has more then a few days now Cassie.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 22, 2014)

Hoping she holds on for you for another week (at least) Cassie.

Come on Suzie , you cant rock n roll just yet, there are a some members of your extended LB family that wont want to miss this


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2014)

Eagle said:


> Hi ladies, it is 2.00 am here and I have just got back home. I am exhausted, it was a very busy 2 days, I walked for miles around London with my customer looking for a property to rent then I had a 4 hour meeting this afternoon before grabbing the plane home.
> 
> Thank you Suzie for waiting for me
> 
> ...


I hope you are now snuggled in your bed snoozing away Renee, and that you can have an easy day tomorrow? sounds like you deserve it!

we just need Anna now and Suzie has permission to foal... so Anna, don't come tonight hehe I want to play soccer lol.

Suzie held out 3 days on 6.8 with Finn... don't know if she will do that this time but I'm keeping an eye on her just in case... will test her at feeding time and depending how she tests will also test before heading to soccer, if she is still testing 7.0 or 6.8 I think I should be right to go, soccer is 15 min away and Mum will be home, but if I'm worried I won't go, I just hate letting the team down haha. and I love playing 

Thanks Ryan! don't think she will but we can hope hehe


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2014)

Please pray for my friend Rebekah, her beautiful big hack BJ who she one grand national with and who I have shown you pictures of me riding got a nail in his hoof two weeks ago, his navicular bone (sp) got infected and they flushed it out, he was doing really well then monday he got worse again she just found out that the infection has spread to his pedal bone and he needs to have another surgery. it doesn't look good. BJ is such a beautiful horse and she loves him so much, prayers for and her mum and for the vets who will do surgery this afternoon would be greatly appreciated. so hard he is the most beautiful horse.

this is the beautiful BJ with my little Finnley.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 23, 2014)

Sending Prayers Cassie for a full recovery. I had my boy at the vet for x rays on a suspected broken pedal bone. thank goodness it wasn't.

Hope all will be ok


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2014)

suzie is testing between 6.4 and 6.8



I really really want to play soccer! lol I will retest at 8:45pm just before we leave, if she is the same I'll go if she has dropped in ph I won't... she should drop to brow 6.0 before foaling and she was 6.4 the night before foaling with finn no wax yet and she is still scrunched up behind,













Dad's number just in case is 0427943849 he will be with us and on the side lines so will be the best one to contact, Mum will be home if you're really worried she can be contacted on the 2nd number on the camera.


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2014)

She is testing the same so I'm off to the soccer



be a good girl suz will be back in about an hour, wish us luck! Hehe


----------



##  (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay. She's just standing quietly. But I don't think she'll make it for a whole more week.

But, wait for Anna.......wait for Anna.......wait for Anna !!


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2014)

No way she will make it a week... Please hurry Anna!! ?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2014)

It could be a Friday baby



I wonder if she will foal early again like last time, if so I will miss it



Can we ask her to foal at around 20.00?


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2014)

Suzie down flat looking very uncomfy,..


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2014)

You're back Renee yay! Hope you are recovered?

Thursday night or Friday night suits me fine I'll be at youth on Friday night but it's only 5 min away

Where is Anna??

Suzie seems to be resting



good girl!


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2014)

Back down sternal resting don't know if I should go and check on her now or leave her for a bit.. She looks so comfy right now...

Ps I have Viber if that's easier for you lovely overseas ppl to contact me?


----------



## MeganH (Jul 23, 2014)

Suzie is being a statue for a bit now


----------



##  (Jul 23, 2014)

Just standing quietly looking out the door.....


----------



## Wings (Jul 23, 2014)

That belly is looking ready



don't think she'll make the week!

Put a cork in it Suzie! We got to get you as close to August as possible!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2014)

Quick quick - can someone post me Suzie's cam as have had to log into everything all over again just to get here and cant find it anywhere. Hang on Suz - I'm almost with you!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2014)

YAY you're back Anna!! 

here is the link to the camera





http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=classick

she has been really quiet tonight, will go out and check her milk soon, having a quiet evening reading and resting which is nice, though I feel like I should be doing something lol maybe I'll draw for a bit



haven't done that in a while hehe.


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2014)

Wings said:


> That belly is looking ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love for her to hold on for a week but I don't think she will either, but I'm taking each step as a day closer... at least we only have a week to hide the baby now not 2/3 like i was worried I would have to, such a good girl susie mum, keep being a good girl and hold onto that bubba!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks Cassie - off now to give our lovely girl the once over and then I will log the marestare in my favourites column.


----------



##  (Jul 24, 2014)

Grazing her stall -- but there's nothing there to munch on!

I'm sooooooo happy you're back Anna! Okay Suzie, now if you're up to your old tricks.....I'm sure you're going to make us wait some more. But all is fine, as Anna is here to watch!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 24, 2014)

I will be around for most of the night too


----------



##  (Jul 24, 2014)

I see milk testing going on. Can't wait for the result!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2014)

5.22am nearly morning time and it looks as though the naughty Suz is going to make us wait another night before letting us view this new little baby - unless she decides on a daytime birth??!!


----------



##  (Jul 24, 2014)

By the looks of that nuggeted pooh, I think she's going to make us wait......


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2014)

I wrote this big msg and it deleted it grrrr!

something must have just scared Suz lol she just raced across the paddock back to Finn, didn't think she could run that fast with that tummy lol she was pumping her legs hard lol Dad is playing in the paddocks so maybe he scared her.

she is still testing between 6.4 and 6.8 closer to the 6.4 udder is looking pretty much ready, I expect I will wake up one morning to wax and she will foal that night... but I'm keep a close eye on her in case she doesn't wax up... hoping she will though...

pics.






















the clouds were pretty this morning I got this pic


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 25, 2014)

Just checked in to say hi to Suzie couldn't see her tho. Am I seeing Rain clouds ??

There are far more experienced on here, and by the way she is looking she obviously doesn't have long to go. Im still leaning (wishing, hoping, praying) towards next week for you and I hope you get your wish of august.

Have a good weekend Cassie ( you too Suzie)lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Just checked in to say hi to Suzie couldn't see her tho. Am I seeing Rain clouds ??
> 
> There are far more experienced on here, and by the way she is looking she obviously doesn't have long to go. Im still leaning (wishing, hoping, praying) towards next week for you and I hope you get your wish of august.
> 
> Have a good weekend Cassie ( you too Suzie)lol


haha Suzie is the best at hiding... lol I move the camera to where she is and she moves off it again bah! lol

no she doesn't have much more to go now, this is pretty much her foaling udder... all we are missing is wax, thats if she has wax this time...

i would love her to wait another 6 days... hear that Suzie just 6 days! haha she won't wait 6 days... but at least I'll only have to have the foal hidden for 6 days max





there have been rain clouds on and off all day but all they have produced are spits



need rain soo badly!!)

please pray that we get some good rain in August... otherwise the grass will be dead



we are already hand feeding the cattle... so expensive!

will see how she is tomorrow morning before I decide whether I will be able to think about going to my friends party... its 20 min away, wish it was 5 haha ;P

Hope you have a lovely weekend also Ryan


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow she is getting very close now ?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2014)

any updates tonight Cassie?


----------



## Wings (Jul 25, 2014)

Cross your legs Suzie!!! 1 week to go..... I think this is the only time I've watched a mare and hope she waits!


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2014)

I know what you're saying! I'm hoping if she doesn't have it by tonight, that she holds off at least until Sunday night when I get home. Going off to my classes again this weekend (away from home), and I want to be here to welcome this little one!


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2014)

Sunday night works fine for me Diane hehe though even later suits me fine too lol I have my twin friends 25th bday party sat that I'm meant to be going to bit that all depends how this lovely mummy to be is behaving hopefully just like she is tonight quiet and happy





Suzies udder is very hard tonight but it's not hot she is still testing 6.8 and she still has some tail resistance will be interesting to see his she is in the morning...

I have a really bad tummy ache tonight so I'm going to try get some rest now and will hopefullly feel better soon...

Have fun at your classes Diane. Here that suz? Diane isn't here so no baby!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 25, 2014)

Feel better, Cassie!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2014)

12.40am and she doesn't look very comfortable poor girl - lots of shifting from foot to foot plus tail lifting. Have a lie down Suz and take the weight off your legs!

Hope she waits for Diane to get back but she may not as she really looks sooooooooooo close. Perhaps she has decided to celebrate your twin friend's birthday in her own way?? Hope your tummy feels better soon, maybe it is all 'screwed' up with the excitement of the approaching birth?


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm here until 6 AM Saturday morning when I have to leave for the long drive to classes. So, I see her standing in the stall now, quietly. She's only got about 12 more hours to go before I leave. So, if you don't do it soon, Suzie, you MUST hold out until Sunday night!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope you ave a good weekend Diane and that all runs smoothly at work









Suzie is waiting for her breakfast and I am looking forward to an update Cassie when you have time, I am getting excited to meet "our" new baby


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2014)

Safe journey Diane and hurry back (safely!). I see our Suzie is waiting for her breakfast to arrive - hurry up Cassie, these pregnant ladies don't like to be kept waiting!


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2014)

Dad have suzie some feed early this morning so I could have a bit of a sleep in



thank you daddy!

It's raining here at the moment! Yay thank you God! But it's cold as well so I don't want to leave suzie in it, let her stretch her legs then I put her back in, she isn't happy about it though if it keeps raining I'll let her out with a rain rug on her, she hated being locked up and I hate locking her up. She is testing and looking the same this morning udder not rock hard but I think it's foaling ready... Just editing ok the ph to drop and wax she also still has pretty good tail resistance... But I know that's not always a sign

Will post pics in a bit


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2014)

Pinning ears and looking like she wants to roll... She is having a snooze near Finns paddock at the moment


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2014)

Just tested ph again she is now testing 6.4 big change in a few hours... I don't think I'll be going out tonight unless she goes back up...


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2014)

Just checked in and all I see is an open paddock! No Suzie in sight!! Maybe she's going to show us that little one before I leave in about 6-7 hours! Make up your mind Suzie. It's now or Sunday night!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 26, 2014)

Just checked in as well , suzie out of camera range . Hope she holds off a little longer whilst you get the rain you need


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2014)

ok, update tonight, she is back up at 6.8... and I think I know why she was acting so funny this morning, silly me I always do this, I let her out into the stable paddock which has some really rich green grass and clover. every time I let her out into clover she gets a huge udder and looks like foaling! didn't even think of it, since about 12pm she settled right down and has been grazing sleeping and doing all her normal things. Udder is still huge but a bit uneven, its hard but not rock hard still got some resistance and starting to elongate but should do more, still light pink inside, will see how she is acting while I get ready and will retest before going just in case, but I'm thinking/ hoping that I'll be right to go, my friend who's birthday it is rang me before asking how Suzie was going and whether I was able to come, she really wants me to go. lol
what do you girls think?















she has been really quiet so far tonight...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2014)

still looks like she has a way to go in the "baby making preparation"



Your busy social life is stressing me out though! I really must shoot over soon



and spank you


----------



##  (Jul 26, 2014)

Last check in on my way out the door.

More elongation needed and more red! Whew! Praying she'll hold until I get back. Out the door.....NOW!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2014)

Bye Diane



Stay safe and hurry back


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2014)

Sweet dreams Cassie, I hope you had a fun party


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 26, 2014)

Suzie resting quietly - hope you enjoyed the party Cassie and that you are still reasonably 'alert' just in case!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 26, 2014)

Just 4 more days of holding on little Suzie....... never crossed my fingers so much in my life!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2014)

18.15 and Suzie is tucked in for the night. How is she looking tonight Cassie?


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2014)

May I ask a question please? Well I'm going to ask it anyway with or without permission LOL!! Why is it so important that Suzie waits until August to foal - so many posts pleading with her to hang on? As she is well within suitable dates to have a perfectly healthy baby, I was wondering if making it to August was due to some other important date or the anniversary of something special?? Sorry if the reason for August being so important has already been covered in previous posts!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2014)

It is an Aussi thing Anna similar to our race horses. They myst be born in January but in Australia it is August due to the season difference. If the foal is born (and declared ) before it will be a year older.

Have I explained it ok Cassie?


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2014)

you have explained it great Renee!  so if she has the foal before August and I register the foal at the actual date the foal was born it will be classed as a yearling and at an unfair disadvantage in the show ring. some people are fine with pretending that their foal was born august 1 and I will do so IF I have to, but as I don't like not being honest I would prefer her to wait... lol but its the 27th now so I would only have to wait a few days, I'm fine for her to foal whenever now, but if she held on till august it would make me very happy hehe. she is still early but is perfectly fine for her to foal now






udder was foaling ready this morning besides PH and wax. has gone down a tiny bit tonight, was testing 6.8 this morning and is just under tonight... not quite 6.8 not quite 6.4 so I think that this will be the start of the homeward decrease now... I don't think she will go back up now.

will check on her shortly but won't test unless at 12pm we think she needs it? for example if she is really restless or looking labourish (if thats a word lol )

pics from tonight. also pic of udder this morning.

udder this morning.


tonight.


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2014)

p.s sorry girls I should have let you know what I've been doing I sleep for 2 hours then wake up and check the camera, and you're updates if she is looking restless or has been looking restless with what you girls have been saying I go out and check her but if she is quiet I sleep for another two hours hehe.

about to go and check on her now, will let you know of any updates. don't think I'll test again tonight unless her udder has changed or she is looking restless during the night. otherwise will test in the morning.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2014)

All is quiet so far


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2014)

Just had a nice little snooze and is back up something must have happened outside she jumped up pretty quick lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah I noticed that too


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2014)

6.40 am Suzie is acting weird


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2014)

Safe foaling


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow, super fast. CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## chandab (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok, details, please. I don't view the videos. Congrats! can't wait to see dry, unfolded pictures.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2014)

Chanda she was very sneaky, she had me fooled. Bad Suzie



Good job baby is super cute!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2014)

OH WOW!! I knew I'd miss it - well done Renee for being on the ball!! Do we know what it is yet? Cam wont work for me so cant even view the new arrival. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! Oh dear Diane will be cross, but at least she will be thriiled that we have the little one safely on the ground.





Thanks for your explanation re the 1st August Renee, must admit that reason never occurred to me.

Hope all is well with Suz and her bubs, I dont like it when cams wont work. Hope Cassie will post all the details and the progress very soon.

MANY CONGRATS CASSIE AND SUZIE!


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2014)

I can't believe I missed it



I've been staying up till 1am these past few days and then checking as soon as I get up grrrrr I knew I'd miss it lol

Wow congratulations Cassie how adorable



can't wait to see some pics !!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2014)

Cam working for me again now - dont know what happened earlier. What a super cute little bubby! I'm sure you will all agree with me about how wonderful Suzie is - so easy going with her new child, so happy to have Cassie sitting in there with her, totally confident that her new baby is in safe hands and will come to no harm. The relationship you have with your special girl is really quite unique Cassie - she loves and trusts you completely, it's a pleasure to see.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2014)

LOL!! Typical Suzie - looking for her breakfast or telling Cassie that now that she has 'done her bit', it is surely time for her normal out time!!

Cassie, please dont worry if baby doesn't look for the milk bar for several hours - it's quite normal and is really a bit soon after the birth to be feeling hungry yet. Time will soon sort the drinking out!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2014)

OK I have permission from Cassie to spill the beans. Suzie had a colt and he is adorable. Like all little boys he is a bit slow.



Cassie is just helping him find his way as he was a bit sleepy. He was born 2 hours ago so it is time to wake up. Anna as soon as he has a sucking instinct Cassie will step out.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 27, 2014)

I had a look last night about 9 before I went to bed and she was standing there like she really just wanted to be outside......

A BiG congratulations to you both





Sneaky Suzie , Ill know better next time


----------



##  (Jul 27, 2014)

Awwwww, and I just missed it! But then, "I don't see anything.....and won't until August 1st!!!"

Congratulations on your August 1st baby!!!! So glad he'll have a safe arrival!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 27, 2014)

Cough * Eagle that should be like Most boys lol


----------



## chandab (Jul 27, 2014)

Still looking forward to those unfolded pictures, but he's adorable.


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2014)

pics of my new little man for you all <3 I am in love with his little head! he's so cute!

can't work out whether he is chestnut or silver bay yet, I'm sure you guys can help with that


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2014)

and he is born on my twin friends birthday the ones I was at their party on the weekend lol





my friend Alison wants me to name him Ali or Alex or Alibaba hahaha


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 27, 2014)

He is soooooo cute, I have done NO work today , cause I keep popping in just to have a sticky beak !!

Glad he arrived safely for you Cassie



Hope you have the day off work to get to know the newest member of your family


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> He is soooooo cute, I have done NO work today , cause I keep popping in just to have a sticky beak !!
> 
> Glad he arrived safely for you Cassie
> 
> ...


hahaha no chance of that! lol I'm in the office but not getting any work done either, I'd be in there right now if I wasn't working giving him little scritches lol I'm desperate to go home and play with him!

debating whether I can let them out for a bit of a run at lunch or whether I should wait till tomorrow... what do you guys think?

I think I might have to go get some lucerne hay for suz she doesn't seem to be wanting to eat the meadow rye much


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 27, 2014)

Im not surprised you would rather be at home, Im going from here to marestare and back again.

sooo cute he is having a play in the stable . Cant see why not letting him out for a play, looks like its sunny there?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 27, 2014)

Im sure she will love the Lucerne hay and will be a good soother for her stomach


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2014)

got the nicest lucerne I could get at the feed store while showing off my cute little baby and why I needed to get the nice stuff (hay is terrible at the moment because its so dry



)

he is loving being outside! got some pretty cute oustide pics and he has met my brothers now, he loves Jonathan my youngest brother and came right up to him for scratches hehe cutie! everybody loves his head, it will be interesting to get the mini pony ppl opinion "once he is born" lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2014)

I am so happy for you Cassie, he really is special. I bet he will be a real time waster ?? did you get much work done today？


----------



## happy appy (Jul 28, 2014)

So happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2014)

I have to say a MASSIVE THANK YOU!!!!!! to Renee Jewer and Renee Krischer (Anyssa Park) both ladies called to let myself and Dad know that Suzie was foaling I can't thank you both enough, Renee Jewer you are the most incredible lady ever! I love you so much.

Thank you all for watching again for me and sharing this journey with me. love you all a million!

haha Renee I got NO work done today, I let them out at 2pm to let them stretch their legs and I didn't leave for the bank till 2:45 hehe

I wanted to make sure they were fine before I left



and play a bit more lol, he is a little more timid then I remember Finn being so I want to spend lots of time with him so he is used to me





Suzie is a bit uncomfortable tonight, and she has been dripping milk, I'm going to make her up and nice warm mash to hopefully settle her tummy but if you guys could keep an eye on her tonight that would be great, also maybe if you could note when baby does a poo? haven't seen him do one recently and he's not straining heaps but he has strained twice that I have seen? he is doing plenty of wee which is good... just want to see the both of them poop really lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2014)

You and Suzie are very welcome, all us Aunties love you to bits. You make such an effort to learn and look after your furry babies and we really appreciate that. Your bond with suzie is an inspiration to us all and many of us can learn from watching you. I should be thanking you for sharing this with us. You are a wonderful young lady and I mean that from all my heart and I know for a fact that Anna and Diane feel the same way.


----------



##  (Jul 28, 2014)

PERFECTLY said, Renee!


----------



## Brooke S. (Jul 28, 2014)

He is too cute! Congrats!


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2014)

next step, thinking of a name for his royal cuteness! will be uploading some more pics from his first adventure outdoors soon


----------



## Brody (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats, congrats



He looks like a little fella - just curious how tall he measures?


----------



## atotton (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Brody (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like the little tyke is doing well



. This is the first time that Suzie was actually within the outside camera's field of vision when I hopped on marestare to have a look. Suzie and baby were running around a bit and the foal is looking quite healthy and strong! Glad all seems to be going well and they are able to enjoy some outside time!


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2014)

still need to measure him hehe I forgot. naughty Cassie! I am thinking he will be a very similar height to his big brother.

talking about his big brother I thought I'd share a pic of Finn from this morning for you. just so you don't forget him hehe





now for his little brother


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 29, 2014)

Too Cute cassie love each and every Pic, and keep them coming


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Too Cute cassie love each and every Pic, and keep them coming


Thanks Ryan! <3 he's such a cute baby, I can't resist! lol want to get my brother out with his good camera so we can get some nice shots of him hehe.

I'm dying to get him on facebook to see what the mini pony ppl think of him.... two more days haha.

and thanks for the encouragement, you'll be sick of him and me by the end of it ha!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 29, 2014)

He is a lovely boy and If I ever breed my little mare again (and she does foal) Ill be bombarding you all with pics






Its about to pour here so I better get home from work and feed all my gang.


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you





please do!!

oh yes you better do that, and while you're there send the rain up our way. by the time it gets here it will be night time and all the ponies will be safe in bed



love falling asleep to the rain hehe


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2014)

what do you guys think of the name "Aubrey" for our new little man? meaning for Aubrey is: Blond ruler, elf ruler, noble, bright, rules with elf wisdom


----------



##  (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't see any cute pictures......



But I can't wait for the arrival of your special HANDSOME little man, and I only have 2 more days to wait to see!! And you KNOW we LOVE lots of pictures when he arrives!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 29, 2014)

I like Aubrey



hopefully when the foals born you get a lovely little colt


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I can't see any cute pictures......
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't wait for the arrival of your special HANDSOME little man, and I only have 2 more days to wait to see!! And you KNOW we LOVE lots of pictures when he arrives!


HAHAHAHAHA now I understand why you haven't been commenting on the pictures, I mean the lack of pics Diane... hehe

Aubrey and Levi are my favourites at the moment.

I think he is going to be a real stunner when he is born.



one more day, remember we hit the 1st before you guys do,


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 30, 2014)

Roll on the 1st so that we can see what Suz is going to produce for us!! Sorry I've not been around much in the last couple of days Cassie - just been so busy here.

Absolutely love all the pictures (that I can't see of course!) and Aubrey or Levi are both great names for a boy.


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2014)

ok a serious question for you ladies, pretending that its past the 1st of August... I really don't care with you guys hehe

Suzie has heaps of milk... no surprise there... but when he has his first drink in a while he comes out coughing for a while...



is this that too much milk is streaming down his throat? or should I be worried?

Also he seems to be swishing his tail and stomping his back feet a lot? should I be worried about this? I don't remember Finn or Hudson doing this... there are signs on his behind that he is pooping but I haven't seen him do one yet... it is an orange red colour... this is normal I think?

I love him soooooo much!!

ps I put a pic of pregnant susie up on Facebook today saying that I don't think she will make her due date hehe, just to make sure no one suspects anything when I say he is born on friday at 6:45am lol

would love your advice on that please?
Thanks xx


----------



##  (Jul 30, 2014)

She's releasing and streaming faster than he can swallow, poor little one. He should make the adjustment soon though.....he thought his mother was a horse--not a cow!

I'm a "when in doubt, give an enema" kind of person. If you're unsure, you can give him a baby enema, and then stand there and watch him release. It won't hurt him, and will give you peace of mind. He may need a good clean out if you didn't give him an enema in the beginning or he may have some "stragglers", which may be a bit uncomfortable for him to pass. But, giving him a baby enema should get out anything that is forming and/or becoming too hard around the edges if he's not fully releasing. Just a thought.

I can't wait for this little one to arrive!


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks Diane



I saw a big milk poo in the stable this morning ? but he's still tail swishing and leg stomping and he will often just after this drop down have a roll and jump back up or help lie down then jump straight up... :/


----------



## countrymini (Jul 30, 2014)

Aw Cassie he is the cutest little man. You must be stoked. Congrats!!!


----------



##  (Jul 31, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS on the early birth of your little one! Are we "announcing" without pictures????? Shame on you.


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2014)

haha ok ok Diane,

you wanted pictures, here they are! my little colt was officially born today yay!! so many people have commented saying how beautiful he is, and the owner of the stallion came and visited him and she LOVES him!

Meet "Aubrey" "Classic K ..........." lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2014)

you asked for pics Diane hahaha


----------



##  (Aug 1, 2014)

WELCOME OFFICIALLY TO THE WORLD, LITTLE AUBREY !!!!

And a handsome boy he is, and we've all waited so long for his arrival. He is just beautiful, Cassie!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes - welcome to a very special little boy! It's great to see you in person at last.


----------



##  (Aug 1, 2014)

Okay, Anna. I have classes tomorrow and Sunday, so will be away, after checking the board first thing in the morning. So, I'm leaving it in your capable hands until my return on Sunday night! I hope by then...."someone" will post pictures of this special little one that we've been waiting for so long! LOL


----------



## Wings (Aug 2, 2014)

He has such a perfect little pony head



:wub


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 2, 2014)

OMG!!! He's so stinking cute!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks girls, I'm so in love with him. he is really starting to develop a character now, he comes up for scratched and loves to play but is still a timid little man which I don't mind



I let him come up when he wants and let it all be on his terms.

Some pics from today for you all



















I can't believe how blessed I am for Suzie and Wade to have given me such a special colt!

do you girls think he is silver black or silver bay? lol either way I'm pretty sure he's a silver which makes him extra special! there aren't many silver mini pony colts/ geldings/ stallions... especially not with a head like his!! I hope he keeps his beautiful head!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 2, 2014)

He is lovely cassie


----------



## Wings (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm leaning towards black but wouldn't bet on it if that makes sense LOL. Could colour test?

I'm a bit envious, you've bred my dream mini pony!


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah I'm thinking ill colour test before deciding on a name, I might get suzie tested too so I know whether she is silver bay or silver black lol

So Bree are you thinking silver black? Or normal black? Lol

So confused he he

Awww thank you! He's a bit special for sure!!

Ps is he too young to colour test?


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2014)

Cassie, get a close up picture of his mane -- spread the hairs and let's see if we can see what's hiding in there. If we see silver, than we'll know. If not, I'm leaning to black as well.

Aubrey -- you're a GEM!


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2014)

It's really hard to part a week old colts mane and keep him still and take a picture haha

Here are some from this morning...




He's such a funny little thing, has a big character now lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 3, 2014)

Big ball of Fluff !!


----------



## JAX (Aug 4, 2014)

Well I believe the adorable little fluff ball is a silver black.. for now anyway lol .


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Jackie ??

My little man was being a poser last night hehe


----------



## Wings (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd put my money on Suzie being silver bay easily. If you did want to test you could do an agouti/black/red just to see if she can have chestnuts and such. We know she has one silver gene and you'd be very safe to say at least one black and one agouti.

Definitely think the little guy is a silver and I'm inclined to say silver black but not as sure as I could be. He isn't too young to test just be super quick plucking those hairs


----------



##  (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, we think he's either black or silver black....time will tell. What a cutie!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a couple of new pics of my little man for you all... and a name change hehe, I hadn't quite decided on Aubrey but I really liked it... but after getting a fair few harsh comments about it I have decided to change his name... Jett Aubrey and Pippin were our faves and we have decided to go with Pippin. What do you think?

now we just need to decide on a show name hehe


he met the wheelbarrow yesterday haha










I have a video of him meeting the hose today too but I have to work out how to shorten it and rotate it hehe will be my homework for tonight.


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2014)

Such a cute little guy!

Pippin....huh? You know, Cassie, you should call him whatever you want. A barn name is just for you! But if you're asking opinions, Auntie Diane will call him whatever you choose but Pippin sounds a little feminine to me. But then, what do I know......


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2014)

Haha that's what people were saying about Aubrey *sigh* lol thanks Diane, I'm pretty sure I'll stick to pippin we pronounce it more like pippen as in from lord of the rings



we shall see lol

Either way I love this little man,

He's already starting to lose his foal fluff around his mouth lol no stay cute and baby like bubba!! Lol


----------



## chandab (Aug 8, 2014)

When you said Pippin, I was thinking Lord of the Rings, and he's tiny like a little Hobbit, so why not. [i thought Aubrey sounded a little feminine, but what do I know. My stallion's name is Che` (shay), short for Paper Mache`, since he's about the color of a paper bag.]


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2014)

Hehe thanks Chanda



lol hehe

Chè what a cute name!

My brother got some really nice pictures of him yesterday



hopefully he will let me put them up soon) there are some gorgeous ones in there ?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2014)

Well I like pippin (pippen) and think it suits him - could even be shortened to Pip occasionally (or even "come here you little pipsqueak" for when he's being an impish little boy!!)

Love all the pics posted so far and really looking forward to seeing the ones your bro has taken.


----------



## izmepeggy (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh Cassie I am so excited for you!!!! I haven't been on for a while and then remembered Suzie was due, then I see this BEAUTIFUL little colt.You have waited a long time and I see everything went well, I need to get on more often, LOL


----------



## Wings (Aug 9, 2014)

I like Pippin! but then I have a pony called Gimli and one of my mares is Varda.... and that's the start of geek names around here


----------



## Brooke S. (Aug 10, 2014)

I think Pippin is a great name!


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2014)

I realised I haven't updated you with any recent pics ? naughty cassie will do so either when I get home before bed or in the morning


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2014)

ok new piccies for you all




he is losing so much foal fluff on his head now *sigh* hehe still sooo cute!













and mum and baby were having fun running around this afternoon...



hope he gets Suzie's movement!!










now for some show name ideas... would love your opinions please





Classic K Silver Eclipse

Classic K Dare to Dream

Classic K limited Edition

Classic K Silver Royale

Classic K Silver Renaissance

Classic K Silver Legacy

Classic K Prince Charming

Classic K Quest For Silver

Classic K Silver Sensation

hope you are all well.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2014)

I just love those pics Cassie - look at Suzie go, she really can move cant she! And as for Mr Cuteness himself, well what can I say - he's just adorable. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Wings (Aug 12, 2014)

I wouldn't use a name with silver in it until you are 100% sure..... or the ironic overpower will be forced to strike 

I also know LOTS of Prince Charmings so I think he needs something even more special





What about something from Lord of the Rings?


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol yeah I just have to get 30 pieces of hair hehe

I'm up for suggestions lol

Question... Is it normal for foals to stomp their back legs and swish their tails? He seems to do it a fair bit but tonight seems a little more restless?

Is this ok? Or should I be worried? I guess I'm just over cautious because of Finns problems he had and cos I love him so much I would HATE for something to happen to him ?


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2014)

what an absolute snuggle bunny he is. The pictures are fabulous! Sorry I've been off the grid, but on vacation with all my kids, with no computer. Stealing a minute to check on everyone! Hug that little one for Auntie Diane!


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2014)

I was wondering where you had disappeared off to Diane hehe, he is doing so well! Got some new pics today he is 2 weeks old! ? so in love with him, can't get over his head and how upright he is.


----------



##  (Aug 16, 2014)

Hard to believe he is two weeks old already! WOW, time sure flies!


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2014)

so, guess what!! Pippin is a month old!!



crazy right! to say I love this kid is an understatement! he is such a treasure, so lovely to be with and just so beautiful! 
I have had some really lovely comments on him on Facebook, and hope to get him out to a few shows as a yearling to see if the show circuit likes him as much as we do hehe
there is a show that have a mare and foal class I could take him and Suzie to in October, but I don't know if I'll take them, he will only be two months old and its an hour drive to get to the show... would hate for anything to happen to my beautiful little man! thought I was overdue for some pics and new I'd get in trouble if I updated without any lol

he still doesn't have a show name and I still haven't plucked his hairs for the colour test... I don't want to hurt my baby I feel so mean when I do it haha
firstly, on the night of his birth we had the most amazing sunset! I'm not photographer but here is one of the pics I got 




now for the little monkey









random cool moo cow pic I took hehe




more Pippin


----------



##  (Aug 30, 2014)

What a lovely little man.

And BOY were you right. If we didn't get an update here with pictures, I was going to jump on the jet to do some disciplining.....and it wouldn't be on the little man!!!

What a beautiful sunset!! Lovely picture, and I love all the pictures of the little fluff ball -- and the moo.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 31, 2014)

OMG haven't been here for awhile. congrats he is just adorable


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you both! 

hehe Dianne, you're funny

first halter lesson last night he was such a good boy! he just loves snuggles and scratches and cuddles and kisses... such a good bubba! <3


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh Cassie he is coming along just perfectly - I love it when they start getting their 'goggles' as their coats change - soooooooooooo cute!!

That's a beautiful sunset picture - and a very handsome looking Moo - how are the moos doing this year?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I have received a message from Cassie that little Pippin isn't well so please join me in prayer. He is on pain meds and antibiotics as the vet fears joint ill.

Sending hugs Cassie


----------



##  (Sep 7, 2014)

Praying hard. I hope she comes and lets us know what's going on with him, but in the mean time....



ray



ray



ray


----------



## Eagle (Sep 7, 2014)

For some reason Cassie was having problems getting on Lil B and she wanted you all to know Diane. We all know what the powers of joint prayer can do so lets pray. The vet is coming back tomorrow so I will keep you updated.


----------



##  (Sep 7, 2014)

Do you know what the problem is? And certainly, you KNOW I'm praying for that special little one!



ray



ray


----------



## Eagle (Sep 8, 2014)

ok so Pippin has a huge abscess in his foot which vet is treating. I will post pics later.


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi ladies, thanks so much Renee for posting for me. We took little pippin to the vets today for X-rays after his second day of 39.0 temps and his leg getting worse. He has a massive absess! The puss that came out of it was incredible. We couldn't get it all out because his hoof is so tiny we dug away as much as we could without affecting the wall.

He is still on antibiotic injections twice a day and pain relief once a day our main concern is making sure it doesn't reach the navicular bone... Bad news if it does I have to change bandages daily and wash with Epsom salts and iodine praying he will start improving now we have punctured the absess and it's draining well... I'll put some pics up of his X-rays they're pretty cool!


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2014)

Hehe thanks Renee, I managed to get on my phone finally! Love you muchly ??

Before we cleaned the absess




After we cleaned the absess




Fair amount of difference


I think this one was before as well...

He was such a good boy! I couldn't have been prouder of him! I was so glad I had started halter training him already he was leading great and I had a lead around him and he sated perfect for the X-rays everybody loved him and couldn't get over how sweet he is and his head! Everyone loves his head ?

Pray that he keeps getting better he is so special to me

Question, farrier is meant to come out tomorrow suzie is desperate to have her feet trimmed and I wanted him to do Pippins back feet as well do you think it's ok for me to get him to do it? Or should I leave it till he is better?

Thank you so much for the prayers and please keep them coming!

I worked out that pippin is 3 days younger then Finn was when we almost lost him. What's with my

Babies getting sick?!! ? I care so much for them both!


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh and I forgot the cutie pic of my baby sleeping after his massive day!

Been waking at 1am to check his temp and make sure he's ok tonight I'm going to have a lovely hot bubble bath and relax for a while! ?


----------



##  (Sep 8, 2014)

Good job with the abscess, and you know all the Aunties are praying like mad here -- and we KNOW what prayer can do.

Pippin, you're headed for recovery and we couldn't be any happier for you.

Give him a BIG snuggle from Auntie Diane, please!

And who couldn't fall in love with that little head!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 8, 2014)

Cassie unless the farrier can do him laying down I would leave it for now as lifting his hind legs would put weight on his bad foot.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh Cassie, poor little Pippin, of course I will be addng my prayers for a fast and successful recovery. Did your vets say what might have caused it.

I'm sorry that I have not been around that much of late but I have been struggling with some health problems with my beloved dog. Sadly late on Saturday evening I decided to make that very difficult decision and she crossed Rainbow Bridge at home with veterinary help. She was my constant companion and we were only separated for around three weeks during her ten years with me. I am competely lost and feel as though half of me has disappeared. So forgive me if for a little while I dont post, but I will continue to check here to read about Pippin's progress and rest assured my sincere prayers will be heading across the miles to him.









Sending ((((HUGS)))) to you too.


----------



##  (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh Anna, I'm so sorry you were faced with this difficult decision. I had to put my "heart" dog down 2 summers ago, and he's in my mind almost each and every day, and it was a long time before I stopped calling for him. Sending you lots of "{{{{{HUGS}}}}} and love, too, as well as little Pippin.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 8, 2014)

Cassie Ive been in Sydney for a wedding so haven't been on, glad that your little man is going to be ok. An Abscess sure can hide itself well when it puts it mind too it.

Wishing him a quick recovery


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone, Pippin's temp was up at 39.1 last night but dropped back to 38.4 this morning just keeping a close eye on him to make sure his temp doesn't go up today...

Farriers is coming to trim Suzie's hooves, I'm not getting him to trim Pippin but I'll get his help changing the bandage and get him to give me his advice on how he is going etc, will be good to see what he thinks and he will give it a good clean.

Pippin is walking a bit better this morning and is a bit brighter, he's really itchy though we don't know if its just because he's been sweaty due to the temps and he's now itchy or if he could be having a mild reaction to the AB's will see how he is at lunch, if he gets worse I have to let the vets know and they'll come and take a look at him.

our main issue is making sure he keeps improving in his walking and the temps stay down, if he isn't improving we have to go back and do it all again and make sure it hasn't reached the bone.... praying that doesn't happen.

he's looking alot better this morning, so we will see how he is lunch and tonight...

Anna I am soo sorry that you lost your beautiful friend. so heartbreaking. sending many hugs your way! <3
I don't know what I'm going to do when my beautiful Kingston passes away, they really are part of the family and become part of you.

Thoughts and prayers are with you Anna. I hope you are able to remember the many lovely years you have had with your beautiful dog.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh Anna my dear friend, I am so very sorry. You don't walk that path alone, we understand and are here for you.

Sending a warm hug


----------



##  (Sep 9, 2014)

Just perfect, and so well said.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2014)

Renee, you started my tear flowing again, but I thank you - that is just so apt and beautiful.

Still saying prayers for little Pippin - please let us know what your farrier says Cassie.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 12, 2014)

How's little Pippin doing Cassie - please can we have an update!


----------



##  (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 15, 2014)

Anyone heard From Cassie ??? Just wondered how Pippin was feeling ?


----------



##  (Sep 16, 2014)

Haven't heard either. Hope Cassie updates us soon!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2014)

Hope all is well Cassie - we tend to get a bit worried when things go 'silent'. Please get in touch.


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I am SO SORRY for not updating you sooner, Mum and Dad are away in Europe so its a bit crazy here at the moment, I'm quickly posting this at work in between jobs lol.

Pippin is doing great! all recovered from his abscess thank you God! I finished his last injection the day before my parents left which again Thank you God! as I couldn't give the injection without Dad's help.

I continued the wet poultice for another few days after then he had a dry poultice on to protect his little hoof for about 10 days after that. he now has nothing on his hoof and is doing great!

Except that naughty Finnley yesterday got under the fence into where Suzie and Pippin were (thankfully I was there) they were playing fine until Pippin jumped on the back of Finn (typical foal, Finn was great and just stood there) but Pippin fell off and landed on his side, he was quite wobbly after and a bit shocked. once that wore off he was a bit lame in his leg, so I kept an eye on him and it seemed to get better. he is walking fine just likes to rest it more then normal, I'm thinking he might have just pulled something or corcked his leg, but I'm keeping a close eye on him and if he doesn't improve I'll get the vet out. Finn has been banished to the back paddock I didn't want them in together yet as Pippin was too young, they were fine together, but Pippin hurting himself is the reason why they won't be going back together again till Pippin is older and stronger...





here are some pictures for you of his first day out after being locked away for a week and a half, they had a great time!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 23, 2014)

So happy all is ok Cassie, wondered why we hadn't heard from you





He is just lovely. He will break all the girls hearts when he is older lol


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2014)

and pics from Suzie and Pippins excursion to a new paddock hehe
















We are almost 100% sure he is silver black... so

name ideas.

what's your picks out of these ones?
Classic K Silver Eclipse
Classic K Dare to dream
Classic K Limited Edition
Classic K Silver Royale
Classic K Silver Legacy
Classic K Quest for Silver
Classic K Silver Sensation
Classic K Precious Silver
Classic K Quicksilver

would love your opinions please?


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> So happy all is ok Cassie, wondered why we hadn't heard from you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe he's already breaking some girls hearts. I've had some beautiful comments on him at shows and on facebook!

And I had a friend come over who has a 3 years old girl and she wanted to take him home she said to her mum "I can take that pony home can't I mum?" soooo cute! I said no sorry honey, he's not going anywhere! lol

I can't wait to get him out and show him!

Oh and I have trotting pics, he got mummy's trot I'm thinking!



:wub



:wub










Also want your opinion on this drawing that I'm doing for my friend for her 21st birthday. its of her beautiful hack (the one that got the nail in his hoof) after about 2 months of trying to fix him and numerous surgeries the infection started eating away at the bone and they had to make the awful decision to put him down. we were all heartbroken.

so this is in memory of him (if its good enough once I finish it of course.)


----------



## chandab (Sep 23, 2014)

Glad to hear the little toot is doing better.

Your drawing is lovely, even if you don't think it's perfect, bet your friend will cherish it and the memories.

And, I like Quicksilver


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 24, 2014)

Its great Cassie im sure your friend will be stoked with it when she opens it





Great Pics of little Pippin, I get the impression that he likes too "play".

Im hopeless with names but seeing him running around , I agree with Chanda "Quicksilver" is gr8


----------



##  (Sep 24, 2014)

Quicksilver is a great name. So happy to hear all is well with the little man!! And so excited about the picture. The beautiful one you did for me just took my breath away, and I know how much it will mean to her! The drawing is just beautiful!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 24, 2014)

So glad to hear that the little man has recovered, Quicksilver certainly suits him! And that trot - Suzie's movement for sure, well done Suz for passing it on!

The picture that you are doing for your friend is just beautiful, she will love it and love you for the thought. You are very talented my friend.

(apologies for the funny text - laptop is playing silly bu**ers at the moment!!)


----------



## cassie (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone




it may be quicksilver yet lol

Picture is finished and given to my friend, her and her mum started crying when they saw it saying it looked just like him,

This is the finished copy


Did some more halter training with pippin, not leading yet, just wearing the halter while I'm with him for extended periods of time....

Tried to put a pic of him in his halter but it won't let me... Will try later


----------



##  (Sep 27, 2014)

Cassie, it is simply beautiful, and you are such a special person for making these VERY special gifts for people. There is nothing more enjoyed by me, than the one you did of my Spotty, and it still featured in my livingroom, where I enjoy it every day.

Can't wait to see even more of the little man!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 28, 2014)

Great Picture Cassie , Your friend is very lucky to have you


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 29, 2014)

It's just beautiful Cassie - the perfect gift for your friend.


----------



## cassie (Oct 8, 2014)

We have finally decided on a show name for Pippin





Meet "Classic K Silver Legacy"













Day two of leading lessons today handling it so well, we walk from the stable to the paddock in the morning and from the paddock to the stable In the evening this morning I was even able to let Suzie off the lead and graze and just walk around with my Cookie Monster on the lead! Such a good boy! ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 8, 2014)

Love the name Cassie





best of luck with the leading lessons, im sure he will take it all in his stride


----------



##  (Oct 9, 2014)

Just perfect, Cassie. A great name for a beautiful little boy!!! We want to see that name in ribbons!!


----------



## cassie (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you both! ?

Haha Diane, fingers crossed!

It was my Finnley mans 3rd birthday yesterday, little bug can't believe its been three years ago that we were all waiting and waiting for Suzie to give up her baby!

Such a funny little kid. Love the finnster


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 10, 2014)

WOW!! THREE YEARS!! So it was three years ago that our wonderful Suz got this forum started! Where has the time gone??? But i will say a huge thank you to Suzie as the past three years have been such fun, making new friends, sharing jokes and laughter, celebrating so many joyous occasions but also being able to support new friends through the sad moments as well. The world has become such a small place as we have shared our lives and experiences.

So again I say THANK YOU SUZIE!











Love the latest pics of your beautiful boy Cassie and that name is just perfect for him.


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, I remember that small group of friends watching Suzie in Australia and Heidi's special girl -- with all the antics that Heidi had for us each night in the stall. It was a wonderful time -- but it led to even better times here in the past 3 years with many new friends and these special little ladies to watch and worry over.

I'm so pleased we have so many friends now, and am excited each time someone joins us or comes back to let us into their barns to watch these special babies arrive. We've had good times and sad times, but each person is appreciated for sharing their experiences with us. And I hope we are a help to all our friends.


----------



## cassie (Oct 20, 2014)

My little fluffy man is almost 3 months old can you believe it??!!! He is such a fluffy mushroom! I keep seeing everyone's sleek new babies and think why is mine so fluffy!!

Any ideas how I can help him lose his coat? I've been brushing him heaps and have started rugging him on the cooler nights... Ideas would be appreciated, SuZie is almost to summer coat! She's so fat but looks AMAZING! Definitely hope to get her out to some broodmare classes later in the season! ?

Pippin is doing well, such a funny little lover!

I never seem to see him trotting though, if he runs anywhere he always canters, any ideas why that could be?

He's doing great with lead training and we even had a tie up lesson the other day while I was giving him scratches, did fantastic!

Pics for you



of my fluffy chicken mushroom! Such a fatty!!! ( is he too fat? And how do I reduce his weight?)










It's also calving time, we have 5 new babies! One I had to deliver, so glad we have the calf puller, no way was that mumma getting him out herself, thankfully we saved both calf and mum and they're doing great!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 20, 2014)

LOL you make me laugh- Fluffy Mushroom.....

Hes so adorable cassie



I dont clip mine and if I can remember correctly squirt was still really fluffy as a yearling.

3 Months old - where has the time gone ?

Its great to hear how well he is doing & love seeing the updated pics of him and suze hanging out


----------



## cassie (Oct 21, 2014)

Hehe well he is the colour of a mushroom lol it kinda has stuck lol

Yeah no clipping for me as I want to show him as a weanling and you can't clip foals and show them

Got the chance to see how his head will look without the fluff this morning as it had rained the night before and he was playing in the wet grass, I'm in love all over again haha!





I just love his head lol

Want the rest of his body to be unfluffy so I can see how that looks lol








he still loves paying with his ball ?


----------



##  (Oct 21, 2014)

Mushroom is a cutie!! And it's hard to believe it's been 3 months for sure! And Suzie must have some high octane milk, I've never seen such a plump mushroom before. He looks great, as does his precious momma.

So glad you were able to save the calf. Those calf pullers are wonderful!!

So no clipping in Australia? Showing is so different here. We clip everyone to show even the little ones. Mine were always clipped by the 2nd week of life at the latest. I can't wait to see how he does when the time comes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 21, 2014)

I dont show but I am sure the little ones get clipped here in Oz. Lady whom i bought squirt off clipped hers and their babys aswell. Maybe certain shows have their own rules?





I love his colour reminds me of squirt, tho each summer I am seeing more grey in him


----------



## cassie (Oct 22, 2014)

Hehe thanks Diane, yeah mini horses you're allowed to clip, just mini ponies you can't lol, I think I'm going to have to wean him early just so he doesn't get too fat lol seriously though would it be better to wean him at 5 months instead of 6/7 because of his weight?

Also how old are they when they should be taken away from mares?


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh he is just soooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous Cassie!!





His fluffiness is just his foal coat and no amount of brushing will get him to lose it - until your next Spring when it will shed naturally, our babies are all the same. We never clip the babies here as keeping them rugged all through the winter is too much of a hooha, but then we dont show weanlings either as I feel here are too many possibilities for picking up outside 'germs' for an immature immune system.

As far as weaning is concerned, I think a baby should be at least 4 months old before weaning but preferably over 5 months. We normally leave ours until after Christmas so they are usually 6 months or even older if the mares haven't been bred back in foal, but this year due to circumstances we will be weaning our two in another couple of weeks (5 and 1/2 months).

Keep those pictures coming, he is such a delight, bet he is a cheeky little chap too?


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you Anna,

I'm going to try leave them out 24/7 and not give them any hard feed, they'll be in the stable paddock at night so can sleep in the stable if they want to, will see if that helps him lose weight lol

To answer your question Anna, he is cheeky but not naughty... He's a delight in every way



so easy to rain and do anything with, was going to give him a bath today but I've caught a terrible cold so not feeling up to it maybe on the weekend I'll bath him


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 23, 2014)

Hope you Feel better Cassie


----------

